# Index page horribly broken when logged in



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

If I come to the index page today, logged in, most of the forums aren't listed, and those that are -- Happy Hour on down -- appear with no CSS style. If I log out, the display is OK. This is with Firefox. It looks OK in IE.

Edit: And the CSS is missing on this post, too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I believe that this is the same issue I'm having:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357688


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

I've resorted to using IETab in Firefox 2.0.


----------

